# Leg Cramps



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

For several days, I've been having non-stop leg cramps in my calf. It's not a sudden thing like some folks get at night. I've had those a time or two. It doesn't cramp like that, but more of an on-going mild to medium cramp that just doesn't go away. It hurts when I walk or go up and down stairs, which is a lot. When it happened once before a few years ago, I took a B-50 complex tablet a few times a day and a Magnesium capsule. By the end of the day it resolved. Not this time. Any suggestions? I haven't been eating much meat lately, and I usually eat it fairly often. Could low protein cause it? I sure feel like I need more.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

How much water are you drinking? When it gets cold and I'm not working outside so much I don't drink enough water and I start getting muscle cramps, primarily in the long muscles like the calf and back. I drink more water and eat a banana or two (for the potassium) and I'm right as rain in a few days.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I was going to suggest exactly what Ernie did.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I generally drink quite a bit of water --- about ten 8 oz. glasses. No coffee or other things. But lately since it's been cold, I've been drinking a couple of big mugs of hot chocolate each day and not as much water (only about half as much as usual) . I'll make a point of increasing my water, and cut out the hot chocolate for a few days. 

Thanks for the suggestions,

Jenny


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

Might be a magnesium or potassium deficiency (which can also be caused by low water intake, as well as calcium supplementation, caffeine intake, and the use of certain pharmaceutical drugs.

Magnesium deficiency is surprisingly common in this part of the world, and Magnesium is the body's muscle relaxant, so it is pretty important to keep everything feelin' good. 

Namaste,

Anann


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

A older hiker once told me vinager cured his leg cramps. I never tried it and cant remember how much he said to drink.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I use to have leg cramps almost every night. I read an article that suggested taking one tablet of each: Horse Chestnut, Gingko, Magnesium, Vitamin E, and Calcium. Since taking those every day, I haven't had a single leg cramp in either leg for months now.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the suggestions. I think it was the water. I drank LOTS of water yesterday after reading the first few posts, and by bedtime my leg was all better. I don't drink coffee, take calcium or any pharmaceutical drugs. I don't have any potassium supplements or bananas, and no way to get any way out here until the next plane trip to town. When I lived in Georgia, I use to get leg cramps and craved bananas during the summer when it was so hot. I'm sure that was a potassium problem there, but it's quite cold here. I do take magnesium and some other supplements daily. Maybe with the cold weather and wood stove going I was getting a little dehydrated without realizing it. 

I'll keep the vinegar and other things in mind.

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad to hear it! Keep us updated.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Your muscles need calcium to perform correctly. My DH gets what you get, I make him take his vitamins and drink more water, not coffee. Seems to help him.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Other sources of potassium include potatoes (if you eat the skin) and fish (stuff like sardines and herring). Load up on those if you have them around. And keep drinking that water!


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to be on cholesterol lowering drugs? One type caused my husband constant nagging leg cramps....they switched him to a different one and the cramps disappeared.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

If you have had any blood work done recently I would check the calcium level out. It was mentioned above that someone also too calcium supplements. What happened to me was the leg aches too..doctors thought back problems, even said one leg was shorter than another !!..but I started to take calcium even though my blood work said it was OK..later found out it was actually a little low..So perhaps a little calcium wouldn't hurt. Was told once by a doctor in my earlier years.. to take a couple of Tums with calcium daily. Should have taken her advice I guess..Oh well, live and learn..Hope you get this solved soon.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

one more thing- if what you describe is accompanied by swelling and/ or redness, see you doctor asap. it could be a dvt (blood clot) that can migrate to your brain or lungs and is life threatening.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I tend to get those same kind of leg cramps. I found that when they start bothering me, I can take 2 or 3 Tbs of blackstrap molasses a day for a day or three and it clears them right up.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

All better now. Seemed to be that I wasn't drinking enough water. I cut out the hot chocolate for a couple of days and drank an extra few glasses of water. With the cold, I was drinking a few big mugs of hot chocolate instead of some of the water I usually drink.

Ladycat, I like your idea of the molasses. I always put it on cornbread, but I haven't made any in a few weeks. We usually eat it at least once a week. That might have been a sweet way to solve the problem.  Someone asked about pharmaceuticals. Never touch the stuff!:nono:

Thanks for all the suggestions,

Jenny


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Keeping dehydrated can be a problem if you don't have a daily regiment of consuming water at specific times. Always remember that by the time you're thirsty, you have already past the point of needing to be hydrated. This is especially true after you past 40; and even more so after 60. Our thirst reflex diminishes significantly as we age.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Morton Salt Substitute is a great way to get potassium. It is potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride. It is recomended if you have blood pressure issues. FYI

I don't like bananas so I would rather use the salt substitute. I also started taking a good multi-vitamin.


----------

